# Old Interview with Sergio Oliva intervju



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

May be a repost...but I havent seen it before.. enjoyed reading it and thought a few others might as well..

http://www.fitnessprat.no//showthread.php?t=332


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

great read reps!


----------

